# TNT: Beer Braised Cabbage



## Zereh (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't you love when someone says "want me to do the cabbage for dinner"?? These were fantastic! I didn't watch him do it all, but asked questions at the table in between bites later to make sure I could replicate it on my own. Like maybe for breakfast ... haha. 

Heat your skillet over med heat until nice and warm then add couple glugs of chili oil, or a canola-type oil with a generous amount of red pepper flakes. 

Once the oil is hot, add:
zest of one small orange
a T of caraway seeds
a diced onion
and cook until the onions are translucent

Cut a small head of cabbage into thin-ish strips and add to the onions.

Pour a scant half-bottle of beer (he used the apricot ale we had with dinner) over the cabbage. Let it come to a simmer and cook until the cabbage is soft and the beer is almost fully evaporated.

Serve with a small dallop of sour cream.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 18, 2011)

Reading this almost has me scooting out for an orange.
Do you think any beer would work, or should you go with a flavored beer like you used? I've only ever seen cherry wheat though... I don't pay much attention to all the micro brews out there though.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd use what ever you have handy. =) Or head to the store and buy a single bottle of something you've never had before but always wanted to try since you're going to be "forced" to finish it some other way.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 19, 2011)

Yum this sounds so good.  Probably any beer would work but I think I would be tempted to try a Blue Moon Belgian White Ale, it has a hint of orange and is usually served with an orange wedge.
Note to self.....get more cabbage and Blue Moon! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have some stout to use up...would work, I think!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 3, 2011)

Any beer will go!!!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 3, 2011)

Add some Bayleafe as well!! and try it with a nice braised pork roast and maybe some austrian bread dumplings, and to finish the day some beers as well,lol!!!!


----------

